# Optimum Liquid Hyper Polish



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I was over with Valet Magic last week when Alex from Elite walked in with some new Optimum Polishes, I was just about to polish some panels so thought I would give them a try 

The panel in question had some marring and swirling on it already and there are two levels of this product I believe (well I had two bottles lol) one is the Hyper Polish and the other Hyper Compound.

The instructions say you can apply a squirt or two to the panel or too the pad. I would strongly suggest the latter unless you want to be cleaning up splatter even after working the product in to the paint before turning the machine on.

The product worked nicely and spread evenly and was nice to work with, the setup I had was my Festool and a 3M polishing pad.

I have put some pictures below which hopefully tell a story  I did half of the door with the hyper polish and then tried the Hyper compound. This was a bit more aggressive and I would recommend this if there was harsher swirling that you were trying to remove. Once I had used the Hyper Compound and the Hyper Polish the panel looked great :thumb:

Heres some piccies.










Door Before: 









Swirling etc Evident:



















Kit Ready to Go:










Product on Pad:










After:










One of the door:










Thanks again to Alex for letting me try it and Valet Magic for the hospitality...

Johnny


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Looking good! We've just got this product in and on the site and I'm looking forward to giving it a go myself this weekend.

I'll be in touch soon 

Tim


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

CleanYourCar said:


> Looking good! We've just got this product in and on the site and I'm looking forward to giving it a go myself this weekend.
> 
> I'll be in touch soon
> 
> Tim


I liked it Tim its nice and easy to work with, I can see me having a couple of bottles in my arsenal tbh 

Ill await the email soon buddy 

Johnny


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

And here's me thinking you only 'watched' the machining rather then getting your hands dirty Johnny :lol:.....Sorry mate couldn't resist .

Looks like a nice product to use then :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

What car was that used on?
What did you wipe down with to check correction achieved?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

PJS said:


> What car was that used on?
> What did you wipe down with to check correction achieved?


Mini Clubman John Cooper Works Edition with 4000 miles on the clock..

Gave it a wipedown with IPA afterwards...


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

ads2k said:


> And here's me thinking you only 'watched' the machining rather then getting your hands dirty Johnny :lol:.....Sorry mate couldn't resist .
> 
> Looks like a nice product to use then :thumb:


LOL! Thanks Ads


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Very interesring Johnny:thumb:

A spray on polish with decent correction by the looks of things.

Can you feel any abrasive particles in the soloution?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Does anyone have Hyper Compound in stock yet please? 

Great write up


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah Ron does at Motorgeek I believe.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nope not the compound yet 

I emailed him the other day and he didn't reply

I see you have the Metal Polish in now too Tim... order coming your way


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Was that panel only done with the Optimum polishes mate? Just curious as I spotted the Menz bottle and white polish residue on the polishing pad in one of the pics


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


>


Your a handsome big brut of a man! :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Your a handsome big brut of a man! :lol:


Graham, you're a married man! :doublesho

There's a video of the new Optimum spray polishes in use on Autogeek. 

Alan W

P.S. Nice results Johnny and I like the JCW Clubman S! :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Clark said:


> Was that panel only done with the Optimum polishes mate? Just curious as I spotted the Menz bottle and white polish residue on the polishing pad in one of the pics


That would be the 203s I was using Clark while Johnny was having a go on the sprays :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I got a bottle from Tim on Thursday so I had a go with it today on a Black Magic Skoda Fabia vRS, which has pretty hard paint!

It took a bit of a play to get it to correct fully on this paint, but on a green 3M pad it did a stunning job!

50/50:










Before:










After:










I had a few issues with sling when the pad was loaded up after a few panels, but a pad change soon sorted this out. There was a bit of dust too, which I didn't expect, but overall a very impressive product.

Looking forward to trying the Compound!

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Anyone else tried this yet?

Anyone got their hands on the Compound version yet please?


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

In the USA http://www.autogeek.net/opt-hyper-compound-spray.html ......


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice work on the Skoda. Did all the correction take place from using the green 3M pad or did you need anything for a final gloss. Also, how long did the polish take to remove the swirls and any problems with working the polish


----------



## NickGTTDI (Jan 6, 2009)

This looks like an excellent product after reading this post and RussZS's post. Does anyone know how well this would work with a Megs G220 with the Megs pads?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We are now stocking the Hyper Compound in addition to the Hyper Polish. :thumb:

I recently did a quick test with both using a Kestrel DAS-6 using 3M pads and the results were impressive, on a DA the Hyper Compound is definitely required to deal with the deeper imperfections but in conjunction with the Hyper Polish they finish off perfectly. 

Alex


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice work :thumb:

The Optimum Hyper Polish looks thick on 3m pad . 
maybe you can use it in bottle with dispensing Cap ?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I had forgotten about these sprays untill yesterday and gave the wing on the Audi a quick blast and as we know Audi are hard old cars to correct at the best of times and they did a great job.

Pics to follow and here is a link to the polishes in question :thumb:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/optimum-hyper-twins-machine-spray-compound-and-polish.php

Robbie


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

Where did the pictures go?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Pics don't work anymore


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Here are some other pictures http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11829

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...sing-optimum-hyper-compound-hyper-polish.html http://thedetailers.blogspot.co.uk/2011/03/4-steps-car-details-works-by-kc.html


----------

